# Ali drop handlebar with modern shape.



## Globalti (21 Jul 2008)

The Cinelli bars on my Harry Hall revival project are fiercely uncomfortable because they dive down even before the forward curve begins and they force your hands to slip down forward onto the hoods. They also have grooves front and back for cables, meaning there's a ridge exactly where you would put your hands on the inner tops. I can't believe they were designed that way!

So I need a traditional old-style bar, preferably in aluminium (not black) finish, with a more modern flat top meaning that your hands can sit comfortably on top or move round to the hoods. Is this what's called an ergo bar? 

My alternative is to buy a quill adapter and go modern, but black stem and bars would look awful on this classic old bike.

Any suggestions or shed bargains?

Added later: it looks as if these may need to be 26.4mm as well! I will measure tonight.


----------



## fossyant (21 Jul 2008)

You'll want to look out for Cinelli 66's - classic shape with a deep drop, or the ergo shaped ones - check the bay out.

The groves are designed for Campag Ergo leavers - they are the cable runs !

What does the HH currently have ?


----------



## Globalti (22 Jul 2008)

It has Cinellis but I can't ell you what - just old-fashioned. I measured them last night and I'm pretty sure they're 26mm, not 26.4mm - does that make my job easier?


----------

